# I Am Waiting For The Traditionnal Friday Watch Thread.



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bonsoir Bertrand, you're an hour ahead of us though, so maybe it should be Bonjour, and it's already Friday "sur le continent" :lol:

Waiting to see what you're wearing! :yes:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Mach won't be happy if you start one without him :nono:  :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> Mach won't be happy if you start one without him :nono:  :tongue2:


I`d forgotten it was nearly Friday :swoon:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Mach won't be happy if you start one without him :nono:  :tongue2:
> ...


...and as if by magic out pops the shop keeper :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stuart Davies said:
> ...


You haven`t seen me, right


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Right you lot, you have exactly 30 seconds to start the Friday thread otherwise I will


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Right you lot, you have exactly 30 seconds to start the Friday thread otherwise I will


Times up, so I`m at work again wearing these...

*Breitling Shark Cal.17 25 Jewels, circa early 90s*










*Omega Seamaster Calypso 1, cal.1337 circa early 1980s*










As usual I`ll be swapping over to this when I start my rounds at 1AM....

*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

...thank goodness for that I want to got to bed :lol: :tongue2:

One of these I don't care which :lol:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

It's time now, I am under pressure... :lol:

Today I will wear this one, for which I just got back the replated box. They put a kind of "brush" effect (not requested), nevertheless, it looks better now.

Bertrand

Before










After


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice one, Bertrand  Not yet Friday here but just got this one B)


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Double post for me. h34r:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My fault Adrian, I didn`t realise Bertrand meant his thread to be `The Friday Thread` h34r:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice Delbana !

me, something someone shipped over to me, buddie is on a vintage excursion in Europe, Singapore and Vietnam this time. I get to receive his packages as he goes along 

but no vintage today, he picked up a few of these for the guys, myself will probably sell after the weekend although very impressed with the piece, pic nicked from the net, not at home past couple days


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Revue Thommen Pilot for Friday morning:



















Double posted to show no favouritism


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Revue Thommen Pilot for Friday morning:



















Double posted to show no favouritism


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bertrand,

It seems that the Normans/ Franks have beaten the hairy Scot to the starting line. :lol:

Well done!


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Doxa 5000T Sharkhunter


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Doxa 5000T Sharkhunter


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Early start today 

Off to photograph the guys from Orange County Choppers for MCN, think I'll wear this 



















Must do a new pic as she's got new crystal and hands now


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Same old.










Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Seems to be a twofer today, so...










Later,

William


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Wanted some colour in my life today, so Divingstar GMT it is:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT24.1 for me today










Im loving that R-T Alan  Good size?


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

Still wearing this my other watches are feeling unloved at the moment


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Speedmaster MkIII for now but going to pick up my MkII later this morning


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

For me, this one


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Rolex today.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Looks like we've gone all merged this morning. 

CWC Mil Chrono today.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

The one on the left for me this morning

_Doxa 750T Sharkhunter GMT_










Rich


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Today, I shall mostly be wearing this - haven't got time to wind any others up this morning... May change later...










It's Friday! Have a great weekend, chaps.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

MkII Speedmaster for me today.

I'm just glad it's friday... this weeks been a killer


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with my usual Friday watch


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

"I'm just glad it's friday... this weeks been a killer" I'll second that..

This one whilst at work and will probably swap over to a newcomer this evening (no photos as yet)










Have a good weekend, Nick


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This superb Grovana just bought off Roy. I had gone off divers a bit but I couldn't resist this at Â£295:-

42mm dia ex crown, 13mm thick, 22mm lug width, sapphire with cyclops, superb and firm bezel smack on alignment, solid link bracelet better than on a Rolex Sub.

This is gaining just 0.5 s + per day!!!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Going with Daniel today....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI,

Three pages before nine!!! do you lot ever sleep?

Wearing the monster on my latest homemade strap










Have a great day everyone.

Paul


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wearing my *Sinn 103 Sa Hd *today but might change when the postman brings me some new straps


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes, yu are right, the sole "scottish" I like is the one having spent 20 years in a cask... :lol: :lol:

Bertrand



Stan said:


> Bertrand,
> 
> It seems that the Normans/ Franks have beaten the hairy Scot to the starting line. :lol:
> 
> Well done!


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ocean 7 GMT on a matching strap.....


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Premier on a Friday


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Precista 300m quartz for me today 

Have a great weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I a German mood with a dash of the French to add to the beauty. 

This a very rare Stowa Seatime, the watch is basically a rebadged LIP Nautic Ski, the only other one I have ever seen is in the Stowa museum.


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

That Premier is a beauty!

This one for me today:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT15*


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

tranber70 said:


> It's time now, I am under pressure... :lol:
> 
> Today I will wear this one, for which I just got back the replated box. They put a kind of "brush" effect (not requested), nevertheless, it looks better now.
> 
> Bertrand


Nice Bertrand, et Bonjour! :lol:* Interesting chaps, Bertrand has someone to do re-plating of watch cases! Why don't we seem to have anyone who does this?* :nono: I'm sure it would be useful to have a contact in the UK for re=plating! Or did I miss this along the line?

Today is Friday, two sessions of Sequence Dancing to-day :huh: so I've dug out this:-










-: my favourite veteran dressy watch!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Doubled up this morning; I finished cleaning the little Bernex last night... and the Lorton is my current love...


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Wearing the Fondale "big face" today

Good WE one and all

Martin


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Griff said:


> This superb Grovana just bought off Roy. I had gone off divers a bit but I couldn't resist this at Â£295:-
> 
> 42mm dia ex crown, 13mm thick, 22mm lug width, sapphire with cyclops, superb and firm bezel smack on alignment, solid link bracelet better than on a Rolex Sub.
> 
> This is gaining just 0.5 s + per day!!!


Griff,

I do like that Grovana. This, and the lovely Longines you bagged the other day (I know 'cause you beat me to it) are a couple of canny purchases if you asked me. Well done, and some of the best medicine I can think of. :thumbup:

Those two and money in the bank - got to be better than the pink Rolex, or are you still pining?

This is shaping up to be a great Friday thread, with a lot of Doxas popping up...










Have agreat weekend everyone.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Im loving that R-T Alan  Good size?


Cheers Jason, yes a fairly large watch at 43mm ex crown


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

The postman just delivered a new Hirsch Rally so I put it on my* Fortis* to see if this combination will make me want to keep it.

So I'll now be wearing the *Fortis B-42* for the rest of the day on it's new strap


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

the B-42 looks great on that strap.

I was looking at the Fortis cosmonauts chronograph in a shop the other day but they didn't have a B-42 there unfortunately.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> the B-42 looks great on that strap.
> 
> I was looking at the Fortis cosmonauts chronograph in a shop the other day but they didn't have a B-42 there unfortunately.


Agreed. Similar style to the Fortis original leather, but more practical, longer lasting, and a little bit more intesting. Good combo on the B 42 I think.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> the B-42 looks great on that strap.
> 
> I was looking at the Fortis cosmonauts chronograph in a shop the other day but they didn't have a B-42 there unfortunately.


Thanks mjolnir 



Fulminata said:


> Agreed. Similar style to the Fortis original leather, but more practical, longer lasting, and a little bit more intesting. Good combo on the B 42 I think.


Thanks, that's what I thought Fulminata, I think it's a combo that will stay as will the watch now


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

My latest "geekwatch"...a Casio Remote Control Watch........


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm enjoying this immensely 










*...does anyone have an update on Mr Crowley's progress?*


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mart... stunning Ennebi's mate!

This one for me.... Anomino Polluce


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I started the day with the Sea Dweller, but this beauty arrived this morning at the office so I strapped it straight on.










picture courtesy of Markos


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

salmonia said:


> My latest "geekwatch"...a Casio Remote Control Watch........


I love these! I had an early one which, with a fresh battery, would turn nearly all of the TVs off at once in Currys on a Saturday morning...

Grow up? Moi?


----------



## nosher (Mar 4, 2008)

okay cokey.. this is my first attempt to show a picture...this could go pear shaped ,cause havock ,people may get hurt .or you may just see nothing ?


----------



## nosher (Mar 4, 2008)

nosher said:


> okay cokey.. this is my first attempt to show a picture...this could go pear shaped ,cause havock ,people may get hurt .or you may just see nothing ?


WELL NOTHING HAPPENED,AT LEAST NO ONE GOT HURT


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Ouch!

:tongue2:


----------



## nosher (Mar 4, 2008)

langtoftlad said:


> Ouch!
> 
> :tongue2:theres always someone...i will no doubt hear from the no win no fee lot :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just got home. Thank goodness it's the weekend (another bad week  )

Changed over to this to cheer myself up










Feeling better already 

Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just got up :sleepy:

Firstly, thanks to which ever mod recitifed my mistake regarding the double thread :thumbup:

Secondly, I`m sorry you`ve had a bad week Rich & I hope things improve for you :thumbsup:

& finally, I`m wearing this...

*Citizen Promaster NH6050-O2EA, Miyota cal.8200, 21 jewels*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Well I've finally decided what to wear today. Helped by the postie who delivered this little number this morning.

A quick and dirty pic










Many thanks to Phil (philjopa) for a super smooth transaction.

Have a top weekend gents.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Well I've finally decided what to wear today. Helped by the postie who delivered this little number this morning.
> 
> A quick and dirty pic
> 
> ...


Even if I`d had the spare dosh, I didn`t want it anyway :schmoll: :cry2:

Kewl watch Gary


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

THis for me, of course:


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Marathon JSAR for me today and probably all weekend










Jon


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh, I am late today! RLT16 for me:










all the best

Jan


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I've been wearing this Squale 500m Professional as detailed in my "Deliverance" thread:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Speedmaster Auto for me - it's just been serviced (by STS) and is running superbly:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another swap, over to this....

*Mido Ocean Star Multifort, Model M8823.4.38.8, ETA 2824-2,25 Jewels*


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

now this










earlier this, but as I've got it up for trades I thought I'd better put it back in its box...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Just got home. Thank goodness it's the weekend (another bad week  )
> 
> Changed over to this to cheer myself up
> 
> ...


_"It's a magic kind of medicine _

That no doctor could prescribe"

- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

I was so parched, I thought I was in the desert










But then I had a drink, so didnt need the desert protection any more


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just got home after one hell of a week, all I can remember is waking up Monday morning and now it's Friday evening  just don't know where the week has gone :blink: anyway I put this on yesterday and have just noticed it's still going so have given it a further wind and put it on 










BTW Some lovley watches on show today gents..


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Took the RLT 4 & Toshi outside for some sun and a ride on the 'ole tire swing...


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> Well I've finally decided what to wear today. Helped by the postie who delivered this little number this morning.
> 
> A quick and dirty pic
> 
> ...


Nice watch Gary :wink2:

:lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> Took the RLT 4 & Toshi outside for some sun and a ride on the 'ole tire swing...


All that just for the watch to enjoy a swing, you do like after timepieces Rich 

BTW Great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Friday is my day off so made this........










6309 movement, dial from Seiko 5 military, bezel from strange_too usual gaskets etc...

Andy :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

PhilM said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Took the RLT 4 & Toshi outside for some sun and a ride on the 'ole tire swing...
> ...


I really do need to keep this one entertained, Phil...it might try to run away again. Remember what happened when Jason had it?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


Good point Rich, the other thing you need to be aware of is it might get led astray when it meets up with it's older brother the RLT8


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Took the RLT 4 & Toshi outside for some sun and a ride on the 'ole tire swing...


Don't know about the strap, but that sounds like exactly what I need at the moment - some sunshine and "a ride on the 'ole tire swing" ........ :yes:

...... oh, and some Jimmy Buffett of course 

Rich


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Good point Rich, the other thing you need to be aware of is it might get led astray when it meets up with it's older brother the RLT8


Oh no...I'm lockin' it up in the safe and praying that Jase leaves the '8 at home.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Toshi said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Took the RLT 4 & Toshi outside for some sun and a ride on the 'ole tire swing...
> ...


You should join us in the Keys, my friend....it's good for the soul.

Or you might try one of these.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've finally decided what to wear today. Helped by the postie who delivered this little number this morning.
> ...


Thanks Steve  .

It took me a while to work out that you sold the watch to Phil but I got there in the end :blink:. Out of curiosity do you know anymore about the watch other than what was in your sales post? Service history, previous owners that kind of thing. Oh and I don't suppose you've got any more links for the bracelet have you, it fits but if awful tight. Phil kindly sent me the link to lonestar so I'll email them if you haven't. Just thought I'd ask on the off chance.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Back at work, wearing these....

* Pulsar PJN299-X1 cal.V675-X063*










*ПОЛЕТ АВИАТОР ХРОНОГРАФ 3133 23 КАМНЯ, `СДЕЛАНО В РОССИИ`*

(Poljot Aviator Chronograph, 3133 23 Jewels` Made in Russia`)


----------

